# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  Samsung Galaxy S6, smartphone, Samsung Group, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Samsung Group

Samsung Galaxy S6 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+

Published on Aug 13, 2015

----------

